# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Can't get past the Hypnagogia state. Help!

## queenrosie

I've been trying for some time now to do have a WILD to no avail. I get to the hypnagogia stage where i will see colors and patterns, my heart rate increases, and my body feels like it's rocking back and forth. But I can't get past this state. Please give me tips on what I can do to get past this & also I would like to know are these signs that I'm close to getting into my lucid dream? Thanks guys.

----------


## Redrivertears

Hey there,

Be patient and give it time. For most people, WILD is actually considerably more difficult to achieve then DILDs. So don't expect it to come easy.

I believe the experience you describe is actually the feeling of your body going asleep (vibrations, limbs going numb or feeling strange, feeling heavier or lighter, feeling like you're floating, etc...). For me, the key seems to be not to focus on the body sensations. Which is hard, because they tend to drag me back to consciousness. The more I can shift my attention to the actual dream hypnagogia (images, sounds) and the less I manage to pay attention to the weird vibrations and other bodily stimuli, the higher my chances of success.

Just my 2 cents,

-Redrivertears-

----------


## HeSpeaks7

> Hey there,
> 
> Be patient and give it time. For most people, WILD is actually considerably more difficult to achieve then DILDs. So don't expect it to come easy.
> 
> I believe the experience you describe is actually the feeling of your body going asleep (vibrations, limbs going numb or feeling strange, feeling heavier or lighter, feeling like you're floating, etc...). For me, the key seems to be not to focus on the body sensations. Which is hard, because they tend to drag me back to consciousness. The more I can shift my attention to the actual dream hypnagogia (images, sounds) and the less I manage to pay attention to the weird vibrations and other bodily stimuli, the higher my chances of success.
> 
> Just my 2 cents,
> 
> -Redrivertears-




That's some eye-opening stuff, thanks for posting that. Do you have any advice for after you're able to turn your focus to the dream stimuli? Do you just observe it and let the dream form around you?

----------


## Redrivertears

That's how it works for me. As I focus more and more and dream hypnagogia, the waking stimuli just kind of fade away. Eventually, I'll find that I can touch, feel, see things around me without sensing any waking stimuli at all. At that point I know I've made the transition and that I'm dreaming. Its always difficult to pinpoint the exact transition though, as there's a period of overlap between the two, where I'm sensing both outside stimuli and my dream images/sounds at the same time.

-Redrivertears-

----------


## HeSpeaks7

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind when I'm going for a WILD next time.

----------


## Mate122

My word on this problem is,when you are in hypnagogia,and seing patterns and other stuff,try to manipulate 
them and morph them to real life objects,faces,people......Note,wild isn't strict method,which means maybe 
sleep more or less before waking up for wild,modificate method of wild to suit you,'cause one method for wild
won't work for all people.
By

----------


## HeSpeaks7

I will definitely put my own spin on the WILD tech. The only reason I chose to go with WILD as a beginner is that, for whatever reason, I just have to lay in bed for 30 min and I naturally go into a full hypnagogia state.

----------

